# Where to buy CA glue on line?



## larryc (Jun 23, 2013)

Since Monty is no longer carrying E-Z Bond CA Glue and the EZ-Bond website does not have an order page and none of the links work on the Satellite City post in the vendors catalog section of the forum - how do you order CA glue online?


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jun 23, 2013)

I often buy it locally at woodcraft but have also gotten ca from PSI, woodturningz and exotic blanks.   Wherever you buy kits from probably has CA for sale.


----------



## longbeard (Jun 23, 2013)

This may help alittle

Wooden Wonders CA Glues

As far as CA, i get it from CSUSA or when im close to a WC


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 23, 2013)

Thank you Harry!!  Forum rules allow my customers to do that, but not me.  I always appreciate those who link to us!!

THANKS,
Ed


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 23, 2013)

larryc said:


> Since Monty is no longer carrying E-Z Bond CA Glue and the EZ-Bond website does not have an order page and none of the links work on the Satellite City post in the vendors catalog section of the forum - how do you order CA glue online?


 


I use Satellite City CA glue whenever using CA glue. They are the best for me. The link works just fine. I just tried it. Mention you are from the IAP site.


----------



## keithbyrd (Jun 23, 2013)

The Sanding Glove
17252 Big Rd
Bloxom VA 23308
Toll Free 1 (800) 995-9328
Fax: (757) 665-1999
The Sanding Glove - Specializing in Quality Sanding Products for Woodturners


----------



## Russknan (Jun 23, 2013)

+1 on Exotics. Legendary service, and the great CA that Manny (Monty) was known for. Russ


----------



## mikespenturningz (Jun 23, 2013)

I also use Satalite City CA they have a really nice odorless that I need to use. They have a link in the vendor area.


----------



## larryc (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks all.

I may have known that Exotic Blanks was carrying that great CA that Monty carried but I had forgotten. I'm not old but my brain cells are!


----------



## Florida Marine (Jun 23, 2013)

I went to exotics...  Good to go and fast shipping, neat freeby blank also.

I just used about half of a 2 oz thin CA on a commissioned pen that is driving me absolutely insane.  Made a pen for a NFL side judge and am on my 4th attempt...used a white and black blank same order from exotics also.  They were good to go, it was my first order, but not my last.


----------



## ssajn (Jun 24, 2013)

Next time I need CA I'll make a road trip to Exotics.


----------

